# Do you invest in markets outside your region?



## globevestor (21 August 2006)

Do you invest in markets outside your region, e.g. Europe and Asia markets.   For some, they believe there is always a bull market somewhere.  They will invest in any markets that is giving better return. What is the usual percentage of your portfolio invested in markets outside your region?


----------



## Milk Man (24 August 2006)

I guess I dont 'invest' in any market as such coz I trade forex. Hence my flutuating vote. At any point in the day I could be invested in many different countries (or none).


----------



## theasxgorilla (10 December 2006)

I am an Aussie ex-pat living in Sweden and trade the ASX and the European markets.  Trading economically diverse markets is a little bit like finding a gem share in the Small Ordinaries that is going gang-busters while the ASX200 is falling away.  

The difference with the European markets is that it happens on a larger scale and theoritically this leads to increased opportunities.  For example, German auto shares might be in the doldrums whilst fringe Eurozone elements like Norwegian oil shares are bulling it like crazy.

One of the challenges in such a large market is identifying opportunities whilst scaling your research so as to keep it manageable.


----------



## Buy low. sell high (1 January 2007)

The only exposure I have is in companies that are listed on the asx and another market like brambles, although I have no idea what the effect of that is.


----------

